# Forest Pines



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2016)

Couple weeks ago we had an overnighter at Forest Pines so thought would post a few thoughts on an interesting stay 

Arrived nice and early and were given a warm welcome in a pleasant looking hotel 

Our tee time wasn't until 14:00 so we ordered a bit of lunch - Coffee and Sausage bap - Â£12 !! When arrived the sausage ( just the one in the bap ) was cold and sent back , my mates all had Bacon sarnies and all sent back because they were cold 

We couldn't check in until after 14:00 so we went to the Pro shop to sort out playing - through YGT we confirmed a tee time on the Pines Beeches loop for 14:00. The Pro Shop had our tee time booking for 15:10 , behind 2 big groups who had the tee for 90 mins. Golf director wasn't there so spoke to starter and it was clear on his sheet we had been crossed out from 14:00 !! But nothing could be done. So we went and checked in - the rooms are superb , very comfy beds , spacious with Skysports.

Back to the pro shop for our tee time only to be told there was a 20 min delay - going to be a struggle to get 18 holes in. We finally teed off at 15:35 and we then proceeded to take 1 hour to play the first three holes !! Just under 4 hours later at 20:10 it was getting dark and we were on the 14th green - we came in. The groups in front were shocking and there was no Marshall around so we couldn't get 18 holes in

The layout of the three nines is really good , the tees and fairways were ok , lots of divots but when we got to the green we were faced with greens as hard as concrete and looking like this 




They were near impossible to putt on - shockingly bad 

Dinner was really nice , but drinks were a bit pricey.

The next day breakfast was very good 

Checked out then back to the pro shop to play at 9:30 on the Forest Pines 18 - tee time moved again to 9:10 this time but also away from the Forest Pines and playing Beeches Pines again !! Starter sheet again had us crossed out and the two big groups playing on that course from 9:00 to 10:30 - Golf Director was there this time and was adamant that we got the tee times that YGT booked for us despite what our email said or what the starter sheet said. One of the guys hired a buggy for the morning - went round the course and it ran out of battery after 14 holes !! They had to bring one out to us. 

Whilst we were playing beeches we could see on the other course people playing in 5 balls and massive hold ups. 

When we finished we went for lunch in the bar by the Pro shop - one guy order a BLT - it came with the L and one T but they forgot the B !! Again very pricey for what you got

Overall I would have to say it's the worst golf stay and play we have ever had - it was a shame as the course layouts are very nice and th hotel is very nice. I know there is a big meet coming up there and I really hope we just got very unlucky 

We put in a complaint to YGT and they gave us the confirmation e mail from Forest Pines with th tee times and it was quite clear that th moved us to allow the two big groups to squeeze in - YGT gave us a Â£200 voucher which was fair play to them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2016)

Really disappointing to see people treated this way, suppose the bar prices etc are standard, but shocking from a Golf point of view.
Is the voucher a straight Â£200.00 or a spend Â£X get Â£200.00 off?


----------



## LincolnShep (May 12, 2016)

What a tale of woe.  I've played FP many times but, as I live in Lincoln, have never stayed there.  Fair play to YGT for sorting you out with a voucher but FP clearly won't be getting your business again.


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2016)

I have visited FP twice now for week-end breaks, and neither time was I disappointed.
The courses were in immaculate condition, tees and fairways were superb when we visited.
One one occasion the greens had been sanded, but they still putted well.
Bear in mind we are still 6 or 7 weeks away from our visit, with plenty of rain and sunshine between now and then which will hopefully help sort the greens out.
Yes the drinks in the bar are expensive. I got round that by not buying any.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have visited FP twice now for week-end breaks, and neither time was I disappointed.
The courses were in immaculate condition, tees and fairways were superb when we visited.
One one occasion the greens had been sanded, but they still putted well.
Bear in mind we are still 6 or 7 weeks away from our visit, with plenty of rain and sunshine between now and then which will hopefully help sort the greens out.
*Yes the drinks in the bar are expensive. I got round that by not buying any.*

Click to expand...

I'm not sitting with you then 
 :cheers:

Can't envisage any problems as described in the OP, why, because we will be the big group on this occasion, so the course is ours, all ours :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2016)

Simples. Buy a bottle of coke, swig half of it and then nip up to your room and refill with JD.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Simples. Buy a bottle of coke, swig half of it and then nip up to your room and refill with JD.
		
Click to expand...

Will we all be carrying man-bags with sneaky bottles of spirits in them, I think the bar staff might get suspicious when the orders are for 20 glasses of coke please and we all start falling over later...:cheers:


----------



## virtuocity (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2016)

I think you got unlucky Phil, I have been to Forest Pines several times and I always have found it decent, moving you round on different courses wasn't great but these things happen.

Its a shame that the greens had been worked on but everyone has struggled this year to get them done and for the growth to come through.

The bar etc is very highly priced but they have a captive market so its expected.

Fair play to YGT for the vouchers, good customer service :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			Can't envisage any problems as described in the OP, why, because we will be the big group on this occasion, so the course is ours, all ours :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I organised a huge corporate day for 80 plus golfers there 8 years ago and the day before they tried to swap us around to try and keep the members happy! I wasn't happy and they let us keep to the plan.


----------



## drewster (May 13, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I organised a huge corporate day for 80 plus golfers there 8 years ago and the day before they tried to swap us around to try and keep the members happy! I wasn't happy and they let us keep to the plan.
		
Click to expand...

I think keeping the members happy seems to be the last thing on their mind according to a lot of guys that have moved over to us from there. It seems they're struggling to keep their guests happy too.   (did I pass the the They're , Their, There test ???)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2016)

Drewster - Well done, all correct. I would have thought it would be an awful members course. I have been a couple of times and it is always rammed with societies, corporates etc. That is what the place is set up for. Bar and food prices, as has been mentioned, are whacky as well so would you want that every time you play?

To be fair, when I have played it the course has been in very good condition, amazingly so considering the amount of golfers that play it every day.


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I organised a huge corporate day for 80 plus golfers there 8 years ago and the day before they tried to swap us around to try and keep the members happy! I wasn't happy and they let us keep to the plan.
		
Click to expand...

Needless to say, if they try to swap our group around I will kick off.....


----------



## Marshy77 (May 13, 2016)

We are going (20 of us) in June, hope it's all ok. Been booked in for over 9 months so fingers crossed. May give them a ring a week before to confirm everything. 

Tbh all communication and correspondence with them has been really good and positive, any amendments have been sorted and confirmed in writing/contract note. 

The bar prices I guess will be in line with other trips we've been on so expect the extra on your drinks, evening meal and breakfast is include so won't have to count the sausages or tomatoes in our butties.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I think you got unlucky Phil, I have been to Forest Pines several times and I always have found it decent, moving you round on different courses wasn't great but these things happen.

Its a shame that the greens had been worked on but everyone has struggled this year to get them done and for the growth to come through.

The bar etc is very highly priced but they have a captive market so its expected.

Fair play to YGT for the vouchers, good customer service :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think we did get unlucky mate as I have heard many good things about the course 

The layout was very nice - especially the Forest then Pines 18 - some cracking holes. The greens just ruined it - not too bothered about the lines but it was the hardness of them - a little water would have done them wonders. 

The price was expected but the lack of care with the food was poor and the moving of tees which then meant we couldn't get 18 in was very disappointing. We will possibly look to go again but later in the year. Mainly disappointed with their attitude but YGT were great and the voucher will go towards our Norfolk Tour next year


----------



## Mastercracker (May 13, 2016)

Played there on my own one Sunday morning at daft AM a couple of years back as my other half's Mum lives in Brigg. I was booked in to play the Forest then Pines, teeing off about 7.20. Starter told me to head straight onto the Pines once I'd finished Forest, so off I went. Sailed round the Forest 9 in about 90 mins playing millionaires golf. Got to the Pines and a 4 ball had just teed off and were half way down the hole. Obviously I soon caught them up but I was getting dirty looks from them all, and they were beyond slow. Two and three balls were now catching me, who also seemed displeased at my presence. Turned out the starter and sent me off in the middle of the sunday medal.

Ended up taking nearly 3 hours hours to play that 9, with miserable members taking it out on me instead of the starter. You'd have thought I'd taken a dump on their lawn the way some of them carried on! Lovely course including greens when I was there, but the lack of organisation and the attitude of these members didn't half put me off returning.


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 14, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Simples. Buy a bottle of coke, swig half of it and then nip up to your room and refill with JD.
		
Click to expand...

I prefer the tried and trusted method of  one if these under the table.:thup::thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I prefer the tried and trusted method of  one if these under the table.:thup::thup:

View attachment 19422

Click to expand...

Yeah but that can be "spotted" Johnny.
A bottle of Coke is just a bottle of Coke, even if it is half full of JD.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 14, 2016)

Just returned from our trip so thought I'd give my/our opinion on Forest Pines. 

All our party really enjoyed it and we are a bunch of stratch to 28 handicap golfers. All 3 course's are a good test and in very very good condition. We played Forest Pines and then Pines Beeches. Forest is the 9 that everyone favours and it does have some really nice testing holes. We played Pines twice, wasn't that keen 1st round but when we played it again you realise it it a great 9 with some great holes - 6, 7, 8 and 9 being great holes and very scoreable. Beeches yesterday was really enjoyable, nice holes (2, 3, 4, 6 and 8). Greens were great, very playable, medium pace with some tricky pin positions that made you think for your approach and on the green. 

Can't fault the courses really but it is a long round. Sunday took 5 hrs and yesterday took a little longer, so many 3 and 4 balls on its always going to get clogged up. Hungover and tiredness meant a long day yesterday but thoroughly enjoyable. The only issue we had was at the halfway hut when the starter asked up all to speed up which we couldn't as we were playing behind all the groups infront so there was no where for anyone to go.

The food was decent in both the 19th and restaurant and prices are hotel standard, the 20% discount helped too. Rooms are great too so no complaints there.

Overall a really great trip and we'll definitely look at booking again.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 14, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Just returned from our trip so thought I'd give my/our opinion on Forest Pines. 

All our party really enjoyed it and we are a bunch of stratch to 28 handicap golfers. All 3 course's are a good test and in very very good condition. We played Forest Pines and then Pines Beeches. Forest is the 9 that everyone favours and it does have some really nice testing holes. We played Pines twice, wasn't that keen 1st round but when we played it again you realise it it a great 9 with some great holes - 6, 7, 8 and 9 being great holes and very scoreable. Beeches yesterday was really enjoyable, nice holes (2, 3, 4, 6 and 8). Greens were great, very playable, medium pace with some tricky pin positions that made you think for your approach and on the green. 

Can't fault the courses really but it is a long round. Sunday took 5 hrs and yesterday took a little longer, so many 3 and 4 balls on its always going to get clogged up. Hungover and tiredness meant a long day yesterday but thoroughly enjoyable. The only issue we had was at the halfway hut when the starter asked up all to speed up which we couldn't as we were playing behind all the groups infront so there was no where for anyone to go.

The food was decent in both the 19th and restaurant and prices are hotel standard, the 20% discount helped too. Rooms are great too so no complaints there.

Overall a really great trip and we'll definitely look at booking again.
		
Click to expand...

Nice review, cheers.  Pints are expensive then?  Guessing about Â£2.75?  That was a dear pint the last time I went out!!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 14, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Nice review, cheers.  Pints are expensive then?  Guessing about Â£2.75?  That was a dear pint the last time I went out!!!
		
Click to expand...

Plus a Â£1. I think (could be wrong) that pints were about Â£3.80 after the 20%. Food was expensive in the 19th so a couple of us didn't bother - sandwiches were about Â£7/8+


----------



## irip (Jun 14, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Plus a Â£1. I think (could be wrong) that pints were about Â£3.80 after the 20%. Food was expensive in the 19th so a couple of us didn't bother - sandwiches were about Â£7/8+
		
Click to expand...

I am used to paying Â£5 a pint and about Â£10 for a sandwich (and thats being conservative) sounds cheap to me:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2016)

I paid Â£4.80 for a pint of Lager shandy at Parkstone so nothing new....


----------



## rosecott (Jun 14, 2016)

irip said:



			I am used to paying Â£5 a pint and about Â£10 for a sandwich (and thats being conservative) sounds cheap to me:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Definitely your round then.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 14, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Definitely your round then.
		
Click to expand...

It's on me, mate.


----------



## HighlandAddict (Aug 29, 2016)

A friend and I did a stay and play, and thank God the weather was good.
It was indeed terribly slow as a 2 ball, with the attendant stress when you are looking for a ball and get the teapot stance from the group right up behind you !
All in all though, we really enjoyed it, just don't plan to do anything after your projected finish time.
I would go back for a Society trip where you have safety in numbers.


----------

